# Bomb making factory



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a glimpse of the bombs im making up for the civil war... SC, You have been warned.

Actually one package is for a guy on another board that has hit a tough point and had to sell his entire collection, so Im sending him a little package, but the rest... DOWN WITH THE SOUTH!!!

View attachment 10195
View attachment 10197
View attachment 10196


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Noez!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

go get'em brother


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

once again i am in the wrong state


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got the same cheap assed scisors!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:huh_oh: O wait I live in MD :brick::biggrin::lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:whoohoo:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a beautiful, yet scary sight to see.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Go get 'em brother...


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

just make sure you dont blow yourself up in the process those newbie scissors dont look very reliable to me ive gone through way too many accidents with those things


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Hit them hard


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Ain't it fun????


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone had to go and piss off Yahhn--Can I have an apple, if not how about a banana? Wait a minute I see them M & M's--


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

kill them [email protected]!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Crush them Rebs!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a beautiful sight


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Once again I am glad that I live in VA.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yea, hit em where it hurts!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

kick some a$$ Yahhn!! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

whoo play the fight song!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

:huh_oh:Oh....... ummm:mumbles:......... I'm sorry? 

What am I saying??!?!?!! BRING IT ON!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

A rare glimpse behind the scenes of a mad bomber - great pics!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good! don't hold anything back- give it to 'em with both barrels.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Crush them Rebs!!!


That's not nice!!:frown:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em Yankee!!!Send the Rebs back to there maker!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Hit'em hard!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah baby, let em' fly.


----------

